# A good place to live in Malaga



## Reign (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi guys and gals of Malaga,

I cant decide where to post my questions so I decided to create a new thread.

So here it goes. Ahhhm. Oh gosh...I forgot what to say....

Kiddin aside.

Well for 1 out of 1,000 reasons, why we should not move to Malaga. One reason of which is because of bad education system -- as what we've red in some website forums.

Me, my wife and my 3 year old kid are planning to move to Malaga by end of this year or early next year. We are here in Madrid.

Our priority is to rent a house near a good and decent schools in Malaga. 

I would like to seek some advise from those kind hearted peeps here who has got to say, yeah Malaga is a perfect place to live 

1. Any place that you could suggest where we can find decent schools or probably I may say, from good to excellent schools with English language as part of their curriculum for starters (3-4 years of age) doesn't matter if it's a state or private school. 

2. How is the internet speed in Malaga? Any Internet Provider that you can suggest? I work online so I need a fast and reliable internet connection.

3. I love nature. So I prefer a place with an exotic feel of Spain but near to a decent school as it is our first priority.

4. We are just going to rent a flat or house or anything that has 3 bedrooms, a bathroom and an internet. 3 bedrooms - 1 for me and my wife, our kid and the third room is for our office.

Hope to have some booze with you guys in Malaga eace:

Thank you so much in advance.


----------

